# Lovely Owl



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I know this video was shared on the forum in the past but I just watched it again today because it makes me smile. 

I thought perhaps some of you could use a smile today too!





*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my goodness, that little owl is beyond adorable! Look at him eating up those snuggles!  And the looks of some of the other owls... :laughing:

Thank you for sharing that Deb! It definitely made me smile too *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well here I am sitting in my recliner cup of coffee, still in my PJ's and yes it brought a smile to my face , oh what a gorgeous creature Owls fascinate me those eyes, and the head that seems to glide around what a cute little baby or is it a species that is smaller? Was an excellent choice Deb Loved it.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*


Pretty boy said:



what a cute little baby or is it a species that is smaller? Was an excellent choice Deb Loved it.

Click to expand...

I believe it is an adult burrowing owl, so adorable! 
http://www.northrup.org/photos/burrowing-owl/*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*where can I get one?  so cute!!!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OOWWHH yes please I would love one of those but I don't think I would like to have to teach him how to hunt though


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aww, what a sweet little owl! I didn't know they could be so tame. Thanks for sharing this video! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lindsey is correct -- it is a burrowing owl.

A trivial fact: Burrowing owls are the mascot of Florida Atlantic University. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute, I love owls and their big dark eyes! The one being petted strangely reminded me of Gizmo, the little mogwai from the "Gremlins" movies.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

We don't have a lot of owl species around here so it's cool seeing one so tame! I wanna pet it so bad  He looks incredibly soft and sooooo happy getting all that love


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I really loved that video!! that was cuteness overload!!  thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I love owls!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Lovely*

It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.

At the Seabird Sanctuary in Florida where I volunteered,we used to receive frozen chicks from a hatchery to feed the raptors. It is amazing to watch their diatary cycle. The tiny screech owls are even smaller. There is a serries of childrens books about owls that have personalities. The author manages to get all sorts of science into the storries like some borrowing owls share their borrows with snakes. I used to love touching the little fuzzbaby screech owls. They were all eyes and fluff. Thanks Deb, you made my day!! 
Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

So adorable, thanks for putting that up Deb, I haven't seen that before


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 21, 2013)

I rehabbed a screech owl years ago.
He was a sweet bird, not very active, but had a deep love of bathing.
Even after he was free to come and go I'd find him in the kiddy pool
and he'd hoot when he saw me go by.
Rather quiet and not too trusting of other people and critters though.....


----------

